# Sanctuary owner evicted



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

last week the owner of the Rainbow Ark Animal Sanctuary was evicted, her animals are now in the "care" of the bailiffs, they will not let her see the animals, which include horses, cats and dogs. The sum of over £40,000 has been raised on "go fund me" this will be used to transport the animals to new homes and any money that is left will be shared between these new homes. Apart from one online article in the Daily Mail, the media have ignored the situation. A group of us are emailing the media and clebs to try and get help. If there is anyone who can help, please go to the web site and leave a message. Over 300 animals are involved.


----------

